# Wick Types



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Betterbee.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Gee thanks Napper!! I don't know what I'd do without you buddy!!


----------



## Verwood (Dec 29, 2006)

I have been making 10" beeswax dipped tapers for sometime. They are 3/4" at the thickest point. 2/0 wicking works well. I purchase 2/0 wicking at http://www.candlewic.com/

Verwood


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Verwood! I have never made dipped candles before, but would love to someday!

I followed nappers advice and when where he said, did what they said. Total flop that was! Napper needs to stick to skunks and worms!!  Those he's good at!! 

Maybe I need to go to Dear Abby or sompin???


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

I followed your link Verwood. Hadn't been to Candlewic in a long time. Since the parafin days. I was looking at all them wixs and dang near had a panic attack I think!!! 

I'll figger it out sooner or later.


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

I forgive ya 
biz


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

You da best buddy!!


----------

